# Need Help On Signal Lock?



## jonrho64

I am looking for some help.... I received a new receiver and dish from dish network to install at a family cabin... I mounted the dish with a clear view and have a signal on the dish pointer screen of 70 but cannot get the signal to lock? I get the program guide to download, but when I go to a channel it shows the program in the guide but no picture (black Screen). Any suggestions or help would be appreciated. The reciever is a VIP211 (I think) and the dish is a 500 with a dual lnb (it has 2 coonetions on the 119 side and one on the 110 side). I installed one coax to the 119 side of the LNB and ran it approx 125 feet to the receiver. But like I said the signal bar goes to 70 but is red and won't lock?


----------



## jonrho64

I guess the LNB is a DPP Twin, not a dual....


----------



## BobaBird

Yup, DPP Twin. Thanks for catching that. My first thought is your aim is off and you're only picking up 110 or 119. From the pointer screen, run a Check Switch and tell us the results. If it is a 211 (check the front panel or the Sys Info screen), you should have a 3-satellite dish at home and will need to do a Check Switch anyway when going to a 2-sat dish.


----------



## jonrho64

Thanks Bobabird, My aim was off and was getting sat 129, moved it and now have locked in 119 and 110, but the problem I have now when run a check switch is that I don't have as many sats as before? should I save this setting or cancel it as the screen ask? Also I get all channels great except for the locals.... any ideas on how to correct this? Yes the receiver is a 211. PS: thanks for the info


----------



## BobaBird

> ... the problem I have now when run a check switch is that I don't have as many sats as before?


Yes, that's what I told you was the reason you need to do a Check Switch. Part of what it does is identify what type of LNBs are connected, which satellites are available to the system, and which switch they are going through. At home you likely have a Dish 1000.2 which sees 3 (110-119-129). At the cabin you have a DPP Twin which is used on a Dish 500 which sees 2 (110-119).

Almost all locals are on spotbeams. If the cabin is too far away, you won't see them. If you're talking about HD locals on 129, the same applies plus you don't have a dish looking at that sat.

As for the cabin, you can get away with taking a receiver back and forth for occasional use, but it is against the terms of service to have receivers on the same account installed in different places.


----------



## jonrho64

Thanks for the info..... if I get a new LNB for the cabin will that work with the dish I have which says "dish 500" and then allow me to get local channels?


----------



## BattleZone

That message is not a problem with your dish; you won't get 129 anyway. Go ahead and say "OK".

Of course, if you intended to get HD, you'd need a different (or second) dish to get either 129 or 61.5, where much of the HD content is.


----------



## shadough

jonrho64 said:


> Thanks for the info..... if I get a new LNB for the cabin will that work with the dish I have which says "dish 500" and then allow me to get local channels?


That would depend on how far away your cabin is. Within 100-150 miles, your probably ok, beyond that, your likely out of the 'spotbeam' footprint an thus 'out of range' for locals. If you can see your SD locals, then theres a good chance to get the HD ones.


----------

